# PETALING JAYA | Empire City | 43 fl | 27 fl | 24 fl | 24 fl | 11 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

rizalhakim said:


>





rizalhakim said:


> http://www.meh.com.my/empire_city/index.html


---------------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

in 2011



D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Another update taken last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

patchay said:


> Any updates???


render


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

2012



patchay said:


> from jssl lowyat


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

November 2012



davidwsk said:


> Rising Fast....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1235385&page=6


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Jan 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Jan 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

March 1 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Mar 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Mar 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Mar 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Mar 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Mar 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

23-3-2013



dengilo said:


> Just cant imagine what the traffic situation will be like once this one is ready!Its bad enough as it is nowhno:


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

dengilo said:


>


----------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

patchay said:


> *PROGRESS: EMPIRE CITY @ DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*


-------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

patchay said:


> *HCK Tower @ Empire City Damansara*
> 
> HCK CAPITAL GROUP will set up its New 42-storey Corporate Headquarters in Empire City @ Damansara.
> 
> ...


----


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

24-May-2013



UjaiDidida said:


> Massive project!
> 
> 
> IMG-20130525-03162 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

May 27, 2013



UjaiDidida said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> IMG-20130526-03170 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

May 26, 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

May 26, 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

May 26, 2013



azey said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

June 4, 2013


patchay said:


> posted by nick tan


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

--deleted--


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

davidwsk said:


> http://youtu.be/Iej9zI_YBao


------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

--deleted--


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

rizalhakim said:


> https://www.facebook.com/HCKCapital


----


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

patchay said:


> ^^ here.... the block closest next to Penchala Link


------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia (25) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr



----


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

August 3, 2013


sapphire blue said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

August 18, 2013



UjaiDidida said:


> 17 Aug 2013
> 
> 
> IMG_0896 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Sept 5, 2013


D_Y2k.2^ said:


> It seems to be progressing pretty ok. Taken today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Sept 20, 2013



D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Cladding is still rising


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

October 4, 2013



D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Whole project is progressing well. All cranes were moving:


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

October 15, 2013



patchay said:


> originally from propcafe


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

March 10, 2014



azey said:


>


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Update



D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Taken on Merdeka Day:


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

> *Paris Hilton to perform in KL!*
> CELEBRITY HOT SCENE
> Home Celebrity Paris Hilton to perform in KL!
> 
> ...


http://hotxpress.com/paris-hilton-perform-kl/



W3raq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/partyofthecenturymy


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0477 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


-----


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0222 by atifnadzir, on Flickr





archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0226 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

They make the whole city in one phase


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

May 2015


D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Progress is looking good. Taken this yesterday:
> 
> 
> The large clock is up!


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5F-HaSrH_zc


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)

Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

The best suburb skyline outside federal territory Kuala Lumpur (considering KL Sentral & MV KL eco city is within KL)


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------

